# attaccare bottone



## IlPetaloCremisi

Existe una expresiòn equivalente en espanol?


----------



## irene.acler

Te pongo lo que dice el diccionario Tam:
*dar la paliza, pegar la hebra, soltar un rollo, dar el mitin.*

Pero no sé el uso de cada una de estas expresiones..mejor esperar a algún nativo para que nos explique todo!


----------



## horusankh

irene.acler said:


> Te pongo lo que dice el diccionario Tam:
> *dar la paliza, pegar la hebra, soltar un rollo, dar el mitin.*
> 
> Pero no sé el uso de cada una de estas expresiones..mejor esperar a algún nativo para que nos explique todo!


Hola:

De estas cuatro expresiones, sólo conozco "soltar un rollo" (o también "echar un rollo"), con el sentido que tiene en México, que es, ya sea, dar una explicación demasiado larga, de manera que la persona que escucha no encuentra la manera de callar a la otra persona, o bien, dar un regaño, o reprender.

Pero de cualquier manera, no creo que se trate de eso, porque en los diccionarios de español y otra lengua, generalmente se piensa en el español de España, y no creo que eso que dije sea el sentido que tenga allá. Además tampoco sé qué significa la expresión italiana, si la explicaras, tal vez podría pensar en algún equivalente en español.

Saludos.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Cuando una persona "ti attacca bottone" significa que empieza a hablar contigo y parece que nadie o nada puede pararla...


----------



## irene.acler

Vale. Entonces "attaccare bottone" significa tratar de ligar con una persona, o abordar a una persona.

Edit: perdona IPC..de todas formas he añadido algún otro sentido!


----------



## horusankh

Bueno, entonces por lo menos lo que yo entiendo con "soltar un rollo" es exactamente como IPC define "ti attacca bottone".   Gracias, hoy aprendí algo nuevo.


----------



## horusankh

Irene:

En este caso no lo sé, "soltar un rollo" no implica necesariamente que la persona esté ligando, aunque si el contexto es una fiesta, o en la disco, sí podría ser.

Saludos.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Gracias a ti!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, horusankh!


----------



## pumy

¡Hola!
En España "soltar un/el rollo" también significa eso. De las que dices se usa mucho también "dar la paliza".

"Pegar la hebra" podría ser una expresión en desuso, aunque no sé si en otras zonas sí se oye, por aquí no.

En lugar de "dar el mítin", que no es tan habitual, se dice "dar/soltar el sermón", aunque esto denota más una reprimenda o una charla ética.

Se me ocurre otra muy coloquial, que es "dar la brasa". Responde a la idea de que cuando una persona "ti attacca bottone" sientes la necesidad de deshacerte de ella como sea, como si fuera una brasa candente que ha caído en tus manos.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Gracias pumy!
En italiano tambien se dice "fare il sermone" que serìa el equivalente de "dar el sermòn" imagino, pero como ya has dicho tiene un significado un poco diferente.
Muy interesante la explicaciòn de "dar la brasa"; cuàl serìa la de "soltar el rollo"?


----------



## pumy

Mira estas dos acepciones del DRAE:

* 5.     * m. Porción de tejido, papel, etc., que se tiene enrollada en forma cilíndrica. _Rollo de estera, de tabaco_* 
6.     * m. Película fotográfica enrollada en forma cilíndrica.


En general un rollo puede ser también de celofán, de cable, etc. Entonces supongo que la explicación es que cuando te dan el rollo tienes que recorrerlo todo hasta llegar al otro extemo, el ansiado final 

Por eso "pegar la hebra" suena lógico, porque una hebra es el extremo visible de un rollo de hilo o un ovillo de lana... pero ya te dije que no lo he oído usar.

En todo caso te aviso de que estas explicaciones son muy subjetivas, así que no le des mucho valor científico.

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Gracias por estas aclaraciones!
Baci!


----------



## Neuromante

De entrada pensé que era "Pegar la hebra" pero si dicen que implica que parece que no se va a callar, queda descartado. Esta expreción se usa cuando dos personas se poner a charlar, incluso sin conocerse, y los dos están a gusto: Como en la cola del supermercado o la sala de espera del dentista.

Yo me quedaría con "Soltar el rollo" y, mucho más coloquial, "Comer el coco" Pero cuidado, esta última tambien puede significar que esa conversación está dirigida a intentar convencer a alguien mediante el método de la rendición por puro aburrimiento.


----------



## heidita

irene.acler said:


> Te pongo lo que dice el diccionario Tam:
> *dar la paliza, pegar la hebra, soltar un rollo, dar el mitin.*


 
En España son de uso común todas. Pegar al hebra más bien como conversar largamente, no aguantar un monólogo.



irene.acler said:


> Vale. Entonces "attaccare bottone" significa tratar de _ligar con una persona_, o abordar a una persona.
> 
> !


 
Esto sin embargo no lo significa nunca. Si me suelta el rollo alguien puede tener por seguro que no va a ligar conmigo. Me matará de aburrimiento, como mucho. 



horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> , dar una explicación demasiado larga, de manera que la persona que escucha no encuentra la manera de callar a la otra persona,


 
En efecto, igual que en España.



> o bien, dar un regaño, o reprender.


 
Esto o suele ser el caso. Se podría aplicar alguna vez para relaciones entre padres e hijo. Pero no es lo común.

Ayer mi padre me soltó el rollo. (me regañó)






pumy said:


> ¡Hola!
> En España "soltar un/el rollo" también significa eso. De las que dices se usa mucho también "dar la paliza".


 




> Se me ocurre otra muy coloquial, que es "dar la brasa". Responde a la idea de que cuando una persona "ti attacca bottone" sientes la necesidad de deshacerte de ella como sea, como si fuera una brasa candente que ha caído en tus manos.


 
Eso no lo he oído por Madrid. Quizás sea un uso regional.




> "Comer el coco" Pero cuidado, esta última también puede significar que esa conversación está dirigida a intentar convencer a alguien mediante el método de la rendición por puro aburrimiento.


 
Comer el coco no creo que se pueda igualar con soltar un rollo.

_Comerme el coco_ es lo que hizo mi joya cuando me convenció para que me casara con él.


----------



## ErOtto

heidita said:


> ...Eso no lo he oído por Madrid. Quizás sea un uso regional...


 
Si, heidita, es de uso más bién "levantino".  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a todos por vuestras explicaciones muy interesantes y útiles!


----------



## yellowsky

'Pegar la hebra' es muy antiguo, yo lo he leído en libros antiguos y lo he escuchado en pelis antiguas, pero nunca lo he oído usar en el habla.
(ah, bueno, sí, una vez que lo dijo un señor anciano).
'Dar la brasa' sí es muy usado. También se dice 'dar la murga', 'dar la barrila'. Son todos sinónimos de 'dar el coñazo'.
'Soltar el rollo' o 'dar la paliza' son más formales que las anteriores, se dice cuando un 'moscón' está tratando de ligar contigo, o cuando alguien te quiere vender un producto y se enrolla, o cuando una vecina o una 'plasta' te 'suelta el rollo' y le tienes que decir que se te quema la comida o que tienes prisa para que te deje en paz.

'Attaccare bottone' también significa 'atacar' (en castellano significa aproximarse a otra persona para iniciar una conversación con fines amorosos, para ligar). Por ejemplo: 'Nos atacaron 2 plastas'.'Aquella noche en el bar del Oro me decidí a atacar'.


----------

